# need to find live food in London



## GeeBee (May 9, 2007)

Does anyone know where to get live hoppers and mealworms in or around South Kensington, London area. I've been getting them everytime I go to Surrey, but if I run out I will need to find a place nearer home.  My Gecko seems to be have a big appetite...


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

60, Gloucester Rd, London, SW7 4QT 
Tel: * 020 7584 8848 *

try them, if not theres lots around south london hun!! if u have any probs let me know n ill get the numbers 4 ya x


----------



## GeeBee (May 9, 2007)

_Thank you! I'll have a look at that one as I think it's close to where I work._


----------

